# new dryer does not turn on



## srivisa (Jun 8, 2011)

New dryer from Sears. 220V socket - we hooked up. Fuse box on the wall is turned on. But the dryer does not work, no power light flash. I was told the fuse carrier has problem, but the SEARS guy did not bring any tester to test whether there is current output from socket. What can I do?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not much you can do until you know the socket is hot. You did switch the breaker off and then on to make sure it had not tripped? Not to be insulting, but some times you cannot tell just by looking at the breaker switch. You have to hear and feel it click off and then hear and click back on again. 

If there is no power to the outlet for whatever reason, I guess you cannot blame Sears buts its weird the guy wasn't able to test whether you had power to the outlet. 

I was a PMT for Sears for a time. Great experience but a failed dryer like yours would end up for me to figure out what to do with. If you get nowhere with Sears retail or even front end store/service staff? Ask to speak with the store PMT. Store staff will go speechless. They deny we exist. And we cannot usually here the phone ring or pages so someone has to leave the floor to find us. 

PMT for Sears has to be one of my top dream jobs. Back just could not handle the one man lifting anymore. 

PMT, in the Sears world, stands for Primate Monkey Tantamount to a blazing Idiot but with hands and mind that can assess what is wrong with, fix and assemble things. And on days when there were no broken dryers? I napped while rebuilding Craftsman ratchets. Or just for fun I would play on the computer ordering parts for anything Sears sold.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

srivisa said:


> New dryer from Sears. 220V socket - we hooked up. Fuse box on the wall is turned on. But the dryer does not work, no power light flash. I was told the fuse carrier has problem, but the SEARS guy did not bring any tester to test whether there is current output from socket. What can I do?


typical Sears bs, how the hell can a service tech come to your house without a multimeter. How can a service tech even begin to do his job without the most basic of testing equiptment? Unfortunetly for you, now you must either hire someone to come out and test to see if you have power to the dryer, or you must go buy a cheap meter and test it yourself.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds hoakey, wonder if they sent someone from draperies to install your dryer..i wouldn't even turn power on-who knows how he hooked it up! just call for service-say your under warranty dryer isn't working. don't even mention install thingie a real tech will come out and be able to tell where problem lies. or bite the bullet and call electrican, in case it is house supply problem.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Just re-read your post-you hooked dryer up yourself??--YIKES-better call an electrican-dryer could be dangerous if not properly connected


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Was there power with the old dryer? Was this just a Sears delivery guy or a tech? Maybe he wired it wrong.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

I guess Id start by first testing the outlet. Use a multimeter to verify you have power at the outlet. You can buy a multimeter from a Radio shack or some hardware store. If theres no power at the outlet, you need to fix that problem first. If theres power at the outlet, then you need to verify that the dryer plug is wired correctly at the dryer. If theres power at the outlet, if the plug is wired correctly, and if its plugged in and nothing.. unplug the dryer and call Sears to have their tech come out and fix the dryer.


----------

